# Looking for a good breeder in Oklahoma area



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I am looking for a good breeder who breeds only nice sweet sheherds. I just had to cancel my reservation for one here when we met the mom and she was overly aggresive( downed 2 cows one day when she got out) and so now we are on the hunt again. We really were looking at the white shepherds so even if it is not Oklahoma and you know of a good breeder that would be fine. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Any specific reason you want a white? They're actually a disqualifying fault as per the standard.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

We have had a black and tan shepherd that we absolutely LOVED and we only have our shepherds as family members not for show so we thought we would try a white one as they are also really pretty but like I said if there is a good breeder in Oklahoma of any color we would go with that over color. But if you know of a good breeder who breeds the white not just in Oklahoma we would love to know that also.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do not know of any white GSD breeders in OK. I used to live there and did have a white but they no longer breed.

You might look at http://www.windridgek9.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The problem when looking for a dog of a specific color, particularly a disqualifying color, is that you're likely to run into more bad breeders than good ones. People who are breeding for color only, with little or no concern for more important things like health and temperament, in order to make money.

To find GOOD breeders of White Shepherds, I'd suggest contacting the American White Shepherd Association for recommendations. This is a group of people who fancy the whites and strive to breed them responsibly. AWSA website: http://www.awsaclub.com/index.html

You may also find this article helpful with regards to learning more how to recognize a good breeder (of any type/color) and avoid a bad breeder.

Finding a Good Breeder Article


----------



## Santino004 (Jul 3, 2012)

*German Shepherd Breeder Oklahoma*

Red Rock K9 is a German Shepherd breeder in Oklahoma. They breed quality German Shepherds. All of the puppies are trained before leaving the facility. Here is the website: Redrock K9


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

This lady has white GSD sometimes. You might check with her and see what she has. www.loujuangsd.net


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

As Chris said above it is not very easy to find a good breeder when looking for something that is considered out of standard. I hope you can find the right dog for your family. I and sure that color aside you can find a good breeder. 


I wish you tons of luck in your search.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya'll _do_ realize that this is a four year old thread, right? It was revived yesterday.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah..looks like someone is pushing the Red Rock K9...new member.


----------

